# garage floor paint



## ccpainting

anybody have a good garage floor paint they use?


----------



## tsunamicontract

only one I have used is rustoleums. lots of threads on this though, mostly on prep. 2 coats paint, 1 coat clear.


----------



## ccpainting

I was just looking at the website and it says one coat coverage. I guess it doesn't look good after 1 coat?


----------



## tsunamicontract

nope, flashes like mad. def, def needs two coats. Hope it sticks to its self . . .


----------



## ccpainting

i searched the threads, nothing turned up


----------



## tsunamicontract

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2837&highlight=garage
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2821&highlight=garage


----------



## NEPS.US

H&C kits are awsome!!! Highly recomend. I kit per bay ..around $100 per kit (depends on your SW pricing)...comes with degreaser, anti slip and sprinkles. Good colors, pewter gray, beige and a brick red. I do 6-10 garages a month and love this stuff. Muralo makes a decent kit as well. Both are two part epoxies.


----------



## Dmax Consulting

I like the H&C products, too. They have a xylene-based stain and a 2part waterborne epoxy with sprinkles. Both work well. Make sure that you spend extra time cleaning/degreasing places where oil has dripped for a long time and places where the tire sit everyday.


----------



## Derek15

*Switched to a Epoxy*

I was previously using a good grade paint to coat numerous garage floors that I have done. But when winter would come around I would always get some sort of call back from clients with similar peeling paint issues. Its good for business having service calls but having clients begin to think its an issue with your product/company is another thing. We currently switched over to a 100% Epoxy flooring solution and we have had nothing but positive response from the clients. We pick up our epoxy flooring from a company called . I also sealed a deck with their product real nice and easy to use.


----------



## straight_lines

Why not SW high solids self leveling? Its a commercial grade coating and I have used it in several garages, some high traffic business, and haven't had a call back yet.


----------



## painter213

If you was getting peeling it seems that there was a issue with the surface prep. If are doing a acid etch to prep the floor, then that is one of the worst preps to do. I would recommend to either diamond grind the floor or shot blast the floor. Even on a 100% solids epoxy system I even recommend to go down with a penetrating primer first. This soaks into the concrete and wets out the surface good. Then the next coat bonds to the prime coat and thus you should not get any peeling. If you do have the coating to come up, then there should be concrete attached on the back side of the coating. This would be a failure within the substrate. Concrete pulls at around 400 psi anyway.


----------



## StefanC

I've acid washed a floor, used A1000 and went back 9 years later and it was almost perfect still. I understand that grinding or blasting is better but the customer doesn't always want to pay for it.


----------



## painter213

But still Acid Etching should always be a last resort for surface prep. Sometime's you may have to do two to three washes to get a good profile. This is where some go wrong with acid washing. They acid etch one time and most times that is not enough. Plus it fills the concrete up with water. Not good.


----------



## StefanC

I always give one price to grind and one to etch, the customer almost always opts to etch.


----------



## DCW

Epoxy primers are one of my best floor coatings.
Take the two components!


----------



## Seattlepainting

We prefer Epoxy floor coatings wherever cars will be on the substrate:





Small Garage Epoxy video

These are a few videos I made to show prospective customers the process and results.

John Shearer
@spanaway
www.shearerpainting.com


----------



## Dave Mac

NEPS.US said:


> H&C kits are awsome!!! Highly recomend. I kit per bay ..around $100 per kit (depends on your SW pricing)...comes with degreaser, anti slip and sprinkles. Good colors, pewter gray, beige and a brick red. I do 6-10 garages a month and love this stuff. Muralo makes a decent kit as well. Both are two part epoxies.


 
neps one or two coats???

do you acid the floor???


thanks
dave

ps

you were kidding about price wernt you, sw will sell them much cheaper if you ask your sales rep, I know you know that


----------



## NACE

In order of performance:

1 100% Solids, Aliphatic Acrylic Urethane Topcoat or generic equal, including epoxy primer minimum 12-15 mils.

2 100% Solids, no topcoat (including epoxy primer and topcoat minimum 12 mils)

3 Solvent based Polyamide Epoxy

4 2 part water based amine epoxy ( Insul-x Garage Guard)

5 2 part water based polyamide epoxy

6 2 part acrylic epoxy big box kits

7 Single component epoxy esters

8 Urethane based alkyd floor enamel

9 Single component latex floor paint.

Preparation:

1 Shot blast to minimum surface profile of ICRI #3

2 Diamond grinding

3 Acid etch with neutralizing rinse (not recommended)

4 Power Wash with degreasing detergent

5 Broom sweep

Hope that helps, any other suggestions and did I miss anything?


----------



## sprayit latexspuiten

Epoxy primers are one of my best floor coatings.
Take the two components!


----------

